# What did you get from Kempton



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm shocked one hasn't been posted up yet :gasp:


Well here goes 

I got 

A. genic
and a fort hall baboon :flrt:
also got a little baby corn snake

went into tesco's on the way home, and got 5 tuppaware tubs for 8 quid, and they are 3L :no1:

only spent 60 quid in total :lol2:


So what did you Guys get ?


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I'm shocked one hasn't been posted up yet :gasp:
> 
> 
> Well here goes
> ...


Awesome how big is your fort hall?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Awesome how big is your fort hall?


 about 3-4" LS mate, from TTS :notworthy:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> about 3-4" LS mate, from TTS :notworthy:


 
Ha mines tiny compared to that!! is it nice and feisty lol?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Ha mines tiny compared to that!! is it nice and feisty lol?


be be honest dude, not at all :lol2:

darted in her house as soon as I opened the tub, it was the Genic that went all flicky and bitey on me :gasp:


I now feel like a frigging lepar, but it's so worth it :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I got...









nothing, cos I didn't go


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> I got...
> nothing, cos I didn't go


Awww that sucks :lol2:


dude they had a deal

5 x 1.5"LS H.macs for 20 quid :gasp:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Awww that sucks :lol2:
> 
> 
> dude they had a deal
> ...


you should have got them


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> you should have got them


 
I didn't have the money mate, I was going to, and then keep 4 and give one to my mate, but then I saw the Genic :flrt:

She has been affectionaly named

Flicky evil fluff ball from hell......kinda has a ring to it :whistling2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I got nothing because I never went. :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> I got nothing because I never went. :2thumb:


me neither, I went to band and blew my cornet for 2 hours instead :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> me neither, I went to band and blew my cornet for 2 hours instead :2thumb:


well I guess it's better than blowing your own trumpet :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> well I guess it's better than blowing your own trumpet :lol2:


I might do that tomorrow for half an hour or so


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been watching The Secret Garden for a while :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> I've been watching The Secret Garden for a while :2thumb:


not playing an instrument then Ole


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

No I don't play a instrument unfortunately


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> me neither, I went to band and blew my cornet for 2 hours instead :2thumb:



Do you play the pink oboe too?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

right i got a Grammostola rosea and a opisthacanthus madagascariensis. i got 2 E. sp ''red'' from the spider shop since i want to have a go at spider breeding and have heard that these guys love to make the babies

i also splashed out and got an adult female Grammostola pulchra.. best 50 quid i ever spent, she feels so velvety and smooth, shame she's so quick at the moment.

oh and harry gave me a pokie striata and some dubai roaches which i'm very appreciative of 

good day out overall

oh and i got a chaco gold knee (G. pulchripes) sling


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> right i got a Grammostola rosea and a opisthacanthus madagascariensis. i got 2 E. sp ''red'' from the spider shop since i want to have a go at spider breeding and have heard that these guys love to make the babies
> 
> i also splashed out and got an adult female Grammostola pulchra.. best 50 quid i ever spent, she feels so velvety and smooth, shame she's so quick at the moment.
> 
> ...




Did they sex the Euathlus then Tom? How much did you get them for?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Did they sex the Euathlus then Tom? How much did you get them for?


i had a go at sexing them and so did the spider shop guy, he said the same as me so i know i have a male and a female.. got them for £15 each mate


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> Do you play the pink oboe too?


I'm not colour-ist.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i had a go at sexing them and so did the spider shop guy, he said the same as me so i know i have a male and a female.. got them for £15 each mate


Good deal there! Good luck with the breeding project then!!!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Good deal there! Good luck with the breeding project then!!!


thanks mate 
i don't the male is mature yet though


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i had a go at sexing them and so did the spider shop guy, he said the same as me so i know i have a male and a female.. got them for £15 each mate


You not get a discount on the male ?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Mutley.100 said:


> You not get a discount on the male ?


they are 23 quid on the website, i think 16 off the total isn't bad


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

What was the show like? Busy again? Many inverts there this year?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

DannyB said:


> What was the show like? Busy again? Many inverts there this year?


terribly busy..
pushing and shoving galore


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can we have some pictures of all the new acquisitions!!!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

DannyB said:


> What was the show like? Busy again? Many inverts there this year?


 
It was stupidly busy, and as normal you have every idiot walking through people, One guy was so close to me I wasn't sure if he was trying to get past, or bum me :gasp:



Jonb1982 said:


> Can we have some pictures of all the new acquisitions!!!


In a second


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Can we have some pictures of all the new acquisitions!!!


later, after dinner !!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> It was stupidly busy, and as normal you have every idiot walking through people, One guy was so close to me I wasn't sure if he was trying to get past, or bum me :gasp:


i had some guy put his hands around my waist at one point.. i realized he was trying to shift me, but not like that lol


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

:lol2:

and what is the point of a showing off thread with no pics hmmmm????

kinda pointless.................


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> :lol2:
> 
> and what is the point of a showing off thread with no pics hmmmm????
> 
> kinda pointless.................


Give us a second I will get some, just for you :flrt:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i had some guy put his hands around my waist at one point.. i realized he was trying to shift me, but not like that lol


Sure he werent trying to shaft u ?anyways i only bought a fishing spider gonna sort a pauladium for it


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Give us a second I will get some, just for you :flrt:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i should think so too... :lol2:


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

i got a lycosa tarantula with 2 busted back legs for 20 quid poor thing! does anyone know if they will repair or moult to repair them?
i also got 2 slings A.metallica and A.geroldi and i got a small Brown huntsman all from the kinda rude German fella!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I got....

*NOTHING*

All because, I didn't go.... Too far to travel for spiders.

Hah


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I went but didn't get any spiders cos I didn't see anything I wanted  Got a snake though :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

i went all out and blew my budget. i brought home a pair of 2 foot glass runners! yay.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> image


Here's some pics of what I picked up Grant....




















































BTW, is that a still off Momento???


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nokia 3210 using my thumb...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> BTW, is that a still off Momento???


No idea, I was actually looking for the little emoticon with a bunch of them holding signs with words of the same effect. 

I also bought nothing, since I was not there...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> No idea, I was actually looking for the little emoticon with a bunch of them holding signs with words of the same effect.
> 
> I also bought nothing, since I was not there...


Noice haul man, considering. 

And yes, I believe it is a still from Momento.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> i should think so too... :lol2:


:flrt:




jaykickboxer said:


> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


 
Fishing spider ?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Seems more people didn't go than went , why not just delete the thread . lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes mate


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

:flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yes mate


I was seriously debating weather to get one or not, looks so awesome : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

love the corn mate 
how old is it?
and how long?

my month old corn is a foot long :gasp:

pictures in a min


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> love the corn mate
> how old is it?
> and how long?
> 
> ...


Thanks dude 

It's only a few weeks old mate, of Knotism and CornMorphs 

it's only about 6-7" 

Awesome :no1:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

OK, for the love of god just post some pictures. 

We do not need a "pics in a minute" comment every post...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> OK, for the love of god just post some pictures.
> 
> We do not need a "pics in a minute" comment every post...


I think no one should post any pictures from now on just to make you ornery.

Hah


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

GRB said:


> OK, for the love of god just post some pictures.
> 
> We do not need a "pics in a minute" comment every post...


don't you realise there is a conspiracy to "annoy Grant by not posting any pictures" going on?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> don't you realise there is a conspiracy to "annoy Grant by not posting any pictures" going on?


Shhhhhh.....don't tell him :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Shhhhhh.....don't tell him :whistling2:


just because we tell him there's a conspiracy doesn't mean there really is one......


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Superb looking Snake Tyler, and I like the fort hall I have many of them now and can't get enough of them.

I have just this minute finished my 4th Yorkee bar I am so fat


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Superb looking Snake Tyler, and I like the fort hall I have many of them now and can't get enough of them.
> 
> *I have just this minute finished my 4th Yorkee bar I am so fat*


Thank you mate 

How do you keep yours by the way, I have seen some poeopl keep them on really deep substrate, and others in near semi arboreal set -ups, a little confused :blush:


That is pretty legendary to be fair :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> I have just this minute finished my 4th Yorkee bar I am so fat


I miss chocolate sometimes


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> How do you keep yours by the way, I have seen some poeopl keep them on really deep substrate, and others in near semi arboreal set -ups, a little confused :blush:
> 
> ...



Keep mine on dry substrate with a waterbowl 4-5 inch strate mine have never attempted to burrow they like to take up resident in the old clay pot I put in each enclosure.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Keep mine on dry substrate with a waterbowl 4-5 inch strate mine have never attempted to burrow they like to take up resident in the old clay pot I put in each enclosure.


 
Ahh nice one mate, I will adjust the tank, to be more suitable then  : victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

lugardi seem to like the bases of tussocks of grass when i've found them on my trecks, so what i've always done is give them 2-3" of dry sand/loam mix and a pile of dry grass or hay to simulate it and it's always worked for me : victory:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I miss chocolate sometimes


Oh you can't have that is torture for you.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> lugardi seem to like the bases of tussocks of grass when i've found them on my trecks, so what i've always done is give them 2-3" of dry sand/loam mix and a pile of dry grass or hay to simulate it and it's always worked for me : victory:



Don't suppose you took any pictures?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> lugardi seem to like the bases of tussocks of grass when i've found them on my trecks, so what i've always done is give them 2-3" of dry sand/loam mix and a pile of dry grass or hay to simulate it and it's always worked for me : victory:


Nice one mate, I will sort that out : victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Don't suppose you took any pictures?


i did, but on 35mm slides (it was the dark ages of the 90s) i think they are probably still in storage at my mothers house in the loft actually, i think i did have a digital cam on that trip, but even at a WHOPPING 320x160 resolution the pics didnt turn out so good :lol2: (i only turned to DSLR in about 2005)


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I am dissapointed I would of thought there would be more pictures, did no one go this year?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i had a go at sexing them and so did the spider shop guy, he said the same as me so i know i have a male and a female.. *got them for £15 each mate*





spinnin_tom said:


> *they are 23 quid on the website, i think 16 off the total isn't bad*


Maths fail...


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

I got this little lady (I hope)

Eupalaestrus campestratus









She isn't as stunning as some of the species I saw there, but I totally love the species, will get some more pics once she is settled into her rub.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Julie&James said:


> I got this little lady (I hope)
> 
> Eupalaestrus campestratus
> image
> ...




She's very nice


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Maths fail...


is it? LOL

2 x £23 = £46
2 x £15 = £30

£46-£30 = £16

unless i'm mistaken


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> lugardi seem to like the bases of tussocks of grass when i've found them on my trecks, so what i've always done is give them 2-3" of dry sand/loam mix and a pile of dry grass or hay to simulate it and it's always worked for me : victory:


All done 


I put about 3" of sand and soil mix (dry), and some savannah grass in the corner at an angle 

Sound ok ?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Biggys said:


> All done
> 
> 
> I put about 3" of sand and soil mix (dry), and some savannah grass in the corner at an angle
> ...


Sounds ideal chap have you any ideas on gender?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Sounds ideal chap have you any ideas on gender?


 
Thanks dude, He said its female, but he litterally just glanced and handed it over, so like 70-30% female : victory:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Thanks dude, He said its female, but he litterally just glanced and handed it over, so like 70-30% female : victory:


Oh well if your anything like me then I don't worry about the sex still nice male or female.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Oh well if your anything like me then I don't worry about the sex still nice male or female.


Yup I'm pretty much like that 

If its a female great, if it's a male, then I give it to someone for there females :no1:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Where's fizzy to isn't she back yet?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Where's fizzy to isn't she back yet?


Who is Fizzy :blush:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Finally got everyone sorted. 

I got a chilli flame Euathlus sp 'red' Who is currently very unhappy, damp substrate.  I couldn't dry the stinking stuff out, but there is lots of air holes, so hopefully within a few days it will be more bareable for her! 

Also a chilli beautiful Euathlus truculentus who doesn't seem too bothered by the damp substrate situation, and is currently exploring.

Also a Chilli rose G. Porteri who is in major unhappy mode about the substrate and is sitting on the roof, I feel guilty, it;s why I normally just break it up by hand. 

All got plenty of ventiation, I'mgoing to add the heat mat again so it should dry out within a few days... Hopefully! 

I also got a Hatien brown Phormictopes canceroides, who quite likes the damp substrate.  

Also as I was walking round I saw a stall full of pacman frogs! I wanted one all day, mum was trying to make me get a C grade one, didn't fancy one that gammy, seeing as they were all green and my Princey is green. So we went round a couple of time, second time round there was only B grades and normal ones. As there was so many B grades they knocked the price down to £10 each, I had no money left but found a little brown one, mum brought it for me. :no1:

I also got 10 of the tiny water dishes I use, they are so awesome for little Ts. :flrt:

Brilliant day out, awesome to see Callum, Ash, Tom and Jay. :no1:

I even converted everyone who came with me! 

Mum wants a chameleon, her boyfriends wants a bearded dragon and my OH wants a tortoise. :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Why not just go and bake some substrate to dry it out?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Who is Fizzy :blush:



Kerry


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> Maths fail...


no, because they were £15 right?
on their website, they are £23
23 - 15 = 8
8 X 2 = 16


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Why not just go and bake some substrate to dry it out?


I don't think my mum would be kool with me putting dirt in the oven...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I don't think my mum would be kool with me putting dirt in the oven...


All you have to do is pop some foil in the baking tray to bake it on and it will usually be dry within 40 minutes or so. I don't see a problem?


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

wow frantic show have to say though that it was badly laid out for the space used imo !!

the space the vendors had between tables was huge and if narrowed a little there would have been so much more space in the isles the prams people pushed up and down really took up space and the isles needed more imo

i picked up

4 mountain kings
1 cali king
2 sinloan milks
3 variable kings
and a proven pair of rosy boas, i was going to get more but the place was just to bleeding hectic lol

just easier to hash a deal out of shows lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> All you have to do is pop some foil in the baking tray to bake it on and it will usually be dry within 40 minutes or so. I don't see a problem?


They will be unhappy a couple of days, the chilli rose will dry out qucikly, the other two I'll have to wipe down the condensation until it dries, I've done it before, just takes a little while, Ts is still alive at the end. :lol2:

I already squeezed out all of the water, just a little damper than they would like.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Jimmyjayz said:


> wow frantic show have to say though that it was badly laid out for the space used imo !!
> 
> the space the vendors had between tables was huge and if narrowed a little there would have been so much more space in the isles the prams people pushed up and down really took up space and the isles needed more imo
> 
> ...


I say ban push chairs, the amount of times I've been run over today was unreal.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Jimmyjayz said:


> wow frantic show have to say though that it was badly laid out for the space used imo !!
> 
> the space the vendors had between tables was huge and if narrowed a little there would have been so much more space in the isles the prams people pushed up and down really took up space and the isles needed more imo
> 
> ...


Think you've popped into the wrong section chief, this is Spiders and Inverts...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> They will be unhappy a couple of days, the chilli rose will dry out qucikly, the other two I'll have to wipe down the condensation until it dries, I've done it before, just takes a little while, Ts is still alive at the end. :lol2:


Ahh, right. Awesome husbandry there...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahh, right. Awesome husbandry there...


It's ok for those who own their own house, when I live in someone elses house I can't just stick dirt in the oven, sorry about that? 

They have things to stand on, plants and flower pots, it will dry out in a few days and be fine.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> OK, for the love of god just post some pictures.
> 
> We do not need a "pics in a minute" comment every post...


except i couldn't get them ''now'' since my camera wasn't charged
we didn't really need your comment grant.. but hey

anyway, now it's charged, i could have used my sd adapter but don't know where that is.. but enjoy 





























^loves this


















little male E. sp ''red''


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> It's ok for those who own their own house, when I live in someone elses house I can't just stick dirt in the oven, sorry about that?


Well if you cant provide the correct care for the exotics you keep maybe you shouldn't keep them?

Its scarey to think that new members may see your post count and think you are actually an accomplished keeper. I just think personally if you own/buy an animal then you should strive to keep them correctly, the whole "Ahh, I don't care, it will be OK in a few days" mentality is a poor way to go on TBH. 

Each to their own though...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> is it? LOL
> 
> 2 x £23 = £46
> 2 x £15 = £30
> ...





spinnin_tom said:


> no, because they were £15 right?
> on their website, they are £23
> 23 - 15 = 8
> 8 X 2 = 16


Yup, I'm pretty much retarded here. Sorry for doubting you Tom. I was somehow thinking that 23-15 was 18... and that you were talking about just the price for the male. I triple checked it before I posted as well... brb, I'm going to go put on a helmet and mittens, judging by how I can't even be trusted with basic arithmetic.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have a foot to remove from my mouth.


----------



## summerskye (Jun 27, 2009)

I got a common/50% kahl albino boa, a female yearling brb, and a madagascan gold dust day gecko, I also bought my daughter an early birthday present of a yemen chameleon :2thumb: my daughter also brought herself a hatchling snow corn snake, my partner bought himself some glass runners for the viv he is building for his ATB :no1: its the first reptile show we have ever been to and appart from being packed like sardines downstairs it was great!


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

White stripped birdeater
Red chile rose


Saw and spoke to tom today  Was so many good deals there.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well if you cant provide the correct care for the exotics you keep maybe you shouldn't keep them?
> 
> Its scarey to think that new members may see your post count and think you are actually an accomplished keeper. I just think personally if you own/buy an animal then you should strive to keep them correctly, the whole "Ahh, I don't care, it will be OK in a few days" mentality is a poor way to go on TBH.
> 
> Each to their own though...


I can provide the correct care, hence why I'm drying out the substrate, like I said, they have things to climb on, there isn't much gap between them and the lid. The substrate isn't soaking, just a little off dry. It will take a few days to dry out, no need to get yourself in a huff about it.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> except i couldn't get them ''now'' since my camera wasn't charged
> we didn't really need your comment grant.. but hey
> 
> anyway, now it's charged, i could have used my sd adapter but don't know where that is.. but enjoy
> ...


Nice buys there  I also love the pic that you love. The E.sp red is gorgeous


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

iLuke said:


> White stripped birdeater
> Red chile rose
> 
> 
> Saw and spoke to tom today  Was so many good deals there.


YAY yeah i was surprised at the price of herps, not so much inverts though
saw harry, kerry and luke.. tyler saw me but didn't prod me to get my attention lol



summerskye said:


> I got a common/50% kahl albino boa, a female yearling brb, and a madagascan gold dust day gecko, I also bought my daughter an early birthday present of a yemen chameleon :2thumb: my daughter also brought herself a hatchling snow corn snake, my partner bought himself some glass runners for the viv he is building for his ATB :no1: its the first reptile show we have ever been to and appart from being packed like sardines downstairs it was great!


i don't know what any of this means lol
(nah i do really, just all the snake acronyms scare me)


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I can provide the correct care, hence why I'm drying out the substrate, like I said, they have things to climb on, there isn't much gap between them and the lid. The substrate isn't soaking, just a little off dry. It will take a few days to dry out, no need to get yourself in a huff about it.


I'm not huffing. Just saying what I think, this is a open forum.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not huffing. Just saying what I think, this is a open forum.


If at any point they look stressed I'll do something about it, at the moment they seen like tarantulas exploring their new home. Except my chilli rose who is sulking, if she is the same tomorrow I'll get another block...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> If at any point they look stressed I'll do something about it, at the moment they seen like tarantulas exploring their new home. Except my chilli rose who is sulking, if she is the same tomorrow I'll get another block...


Did it not once cross your mind to dry some substrate out before you actually went in case you bought specie that may need it?


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Why don't you stop arguing with her then? Then maybe this thread wouldn't be flamed.

And yeah, I saw tom and got 2 T's

Red chile rose
White stripped birdeater.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Did it not once cross your mind to dry some substrate out before you actually went in case you bought specie that may need it?


Too be fair that substate has been made for weeks, I was drying it out, but turns out mum did up the bag and put it in the shed. :blush:

So yes, it did cross my mind, if I knew the bag was damp and in the shed I would have brought one today. I'm not a total moron although you may all think so.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> except i couldn't get them ''now'' since my camera wasn't charged
> we didn't really need your comment grant.. but hey
> 
> anyway, now it's charged, i could have used my sd adapter but don't know where that is.. but enjoy
> ...


 
Jazz hands...:lol2:



Colosseum said:


> Kerry


 
Ahh :blush:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Well if you cant provide the correct care for the exotics you keep maybe you shouldn't keep them?
> 
> Its scarey to think that new members may see your post count and think you are actually an accomplished keeper. I just think personally if you own/buy an animal then you should strive to keep them correctly, the whole "Ahh, I don't care, it will be OK in a few days" mentality is a poor way to go on TBH.
> 
> Each to their own though...


well lets be fair, these species do experience rain sometimes, not often, but sometimes

it would be like saying 'oh if you dont put your Chilean Highland Species in the freezer for a few days a year or stick them in the garden when it snows you're not providing the proper care'


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Too be fair that substate has been made for weeks, I was drying it out, but turns out mum did up the bag and put it in the shed. :blush:
> 
> So yes, it did cross my mind, if I knew the bag was damp and in the shed I would have brought one today. I'm not a total moron although you may all think so.


I'm not calling you a moron, I just maybe plan things too well haha


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Jazz hands...:lol2:


indeed..
:bash:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not calling you a moron, I just maybe plan things too well haha


:lol2: Well I did have a plan, hence the made up block about 3 weeks ago, but my mum has to put everything away, in this case, it was bag of dirt in the shed without telling me...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> indeed..
> :bash:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I can provide the correct care, hence why I'm drying out the substrate, like I said, they have things to climb on, there isn't much gap between them and the lid. The substrate isn't soaking, just a little off dry. It will take a few days to dry out, no need to get yourself in a huff about it.


They b find as u no dnt even rise to it


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

love your horned frog kerry


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> They b find as u no dnt even rise to it


Thanks, I shouldn't really. :blush: Felt the need to explain myself though.



spinnin_tom said:


> love your horned frog kerry


Thanks, he's a lovely little frog, I wanted a brown one. :flrt:


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

I was there all day (early pass woohoo!) did all my buying early, came home with

2x b.bohemi
2x t.stirmi
1x t.blondi
2x OBT
2x P.cancerides
2x b.auratum
2x giant asian mantids

and a bunch of food and wood etc

had a good day, didnt see anyone i recognised from here though  Oh other than Inkyjoe


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

where the hell did you see a blondi, how big and how much? O:


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

i pre-bought it and picked it up from someone outside  its about 2-3" roughly


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dayle said:


> i pre-bought it and picked it up from someone outside  its about 2-3" roughly


i want a goliath..
would have got a stirmi but tss guy didn't have a go at sexing it


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I was well tempted by the Strimi at TSS, but they didn't know if they were female. 

I'm not paying £60 for a guess. :blush: Most of my Ts I don't care, they grow up with me, but they are so expensive even as slings I'd want a female.


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

didnt you stay till the end? the german ( i think ) table had 2 not much smaller than the TSS ones for 35 quid selling at 30 lowest around 4pm


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I was well tempted by the Strimi at TSS, but they didn't know if they were female.
> 
> I'm not paying £60 for a guess. :blush: Most of my Ts I don't care, they grow up with me, but they are so expensive even as slings I'd want a female.


exactly the point i made 
is it worth it if you don't already have a female that you could breed from?

not in my books, got the pulchra instead


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayle said:


> didnt you stay till the end? the german ( i think ) table had 2 not much smaller than the TSS ones for 35 quid selling at 30 lowest around 4pm


We stayed close to the end, we left at around 3, things were being reduced but we had already been round twice. 



spinnin_tom said:


> exactly the point i made
> is it worth it if you don't already have a female that you could breed from?
> 
> not in my books, got the pulchra instead


Yeah, exactly. There's plenty more shows and plety more goliaths. :lol2: I'm in no rush to get one as I don't have a massive amount of space. At BTS there was a whole stall just full of different sized ones, that was impressive. 

G. Pulchra? I saw some adult females, they were seriously stunning. I have a grown on sling and a sling, so I may get there... Eventually!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dayle said:


> didnt you stay till the end? the german ( i think ) table had 2 not much smaller than the TSS ones for 35 quid selling at 30 lowest around 4pm


naah, i ran out of money by 2 lol..


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> naah, i ran out of money by 2 lol..


Me too, mum had to buy me my frog. :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Me too, mum had to buy me my frog. :blush:


my dad wouldn't lend me £3 which was a bit annoying.. there were little Heterometrus' for £6


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> my dad wouldn't lend me £3 which was a bit annoying.. there were little Heterometrus' for £6


Aww that's a shame.  I guess I'm quite lucky then. :blush:


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Also as I was walking round I saw a stall full of pacman frogs! I wanted one all day, mum was trying to make me get a C grade one, didn't fancy one that gammy, seeing as they were all green and my Princey is green. So we went round a couple of time, second time round there was only B grades and normal ones. As there was so many B grades they knocked the price down to £10 each, I had no money left but found a little brown one, mum brought it for me. :no1:


my dad bought one of them pacman frogs haha they are funny 

also i got a leopard gecko.. lol not the most exciting purchase i could have made, was looking at the chameleons but they were all too expensive for me lol

no T's this time, but im going to the one at kempton in oct, so ill get a few then


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Chino said:


> my dad bought one of them pacman frogs haha they are funny
> 
> also i got a leopard gecko.. lol not the most exciting purchase i could have made, was looking at the chameleons but they were all too expensive for me lol
> 
> no T's this time, but im going to the one at kempton in oct, so ill get a few then


i don't like lizards lol..
so where did i go today?


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah i ran out fairly early was tempted to get one of the camel spiders but way above my level of knowledge right now so gave it a miss - would of got a pacman but just didnt have enough with me, was gutted


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Chino said:


> my dad bought one of them pacman frogs haha they are funny
> 
> also i got a leopard gecko.. lol not the most exciting purchase i could have made, was looking at the chameleons but they were all too expensive for me lol
> 
> no T's this time, but im going to the one at kempton in oct, so ill get a few then


They are so cute! I just fed King Kermit (the frogs name) And he lunged at the cricket, was so cute! I have one a little bigger, she only eats when it's dark and no one is looking at her. >_< I also have a monster who is about 4 inches, he eats anything, even tried eating my hand once...


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

was a good day got......
CB babey tokay gecko 
AF cobolt from polyped*sp* 
3 p.ornatas slings in a colony 
african lined mantis from metamorphosis 
AF chilobrachy sp of ally and 
4 emps of tom  
met a few ppl from the forum 

Harry


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Hi ,

I went to get big T's and got these pair 

L.parahybana (f)










L.parahybana (m)










From TSS .


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Buzzlightyear said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I went to get big T's and got these pair
> 
> ...


wow.. female looks nice
how much were they?
how did i miss L. paras? i wanted one


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

They were the biggest pair that TSS had on there stall and i got into the place at 10.30am 

£110 for the pair.

Regards,

Buzz,


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> was a good day got......
> CB babey tokay gecko
> *AF cobolt from polyped*sp**
> 3 p.ornatas slings in a colony
> ...


I saw you. I was next to you when you brought it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> I saw you. I was next to you when you brought it :lol2:


We were on the floor at the same time! I was talking to Harry before he went and brought her, then he came and showed me after.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Buzzlightyear said:


> They were the biggest pair that TSS had on there stall and i got into the place at 10.30am
> 
> £110 for the pair.
> 
> ...



oh my god.. i think that was a bit overpriced :O


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

I thought it was a pretty good deal myself ,

Reptiles shops in my area the midlands would charge way way more .

Im happy with them and the price .

Regards,

Buzz


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> We were on the floor at the same time! I was talking to Harry before he went and brought her, then he came and showed me after.


Damn .

I shall get a banner next show :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I saw you. I was next to you when you brought it :lol2:


were you looking for a stout leg baboon? but he dident know what you ment because you dident have a scientific name? think i remember you 


and yer was hoping she dident jump out and get you kerry :whistling2:

Harry


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> were you looking for a stout leg baboon? but he dident know what you ment because you dident have a scientific name? think i remember you
> 
> 
> and yer was hoping she dident jump out and get you kerry :whistling2:
> ...


Nope not me :lol2:

I was going to help that guy out and say that latin name, but I thought. meh let him suffer :2thumb:

I was the guy that looked at the Lividuim at the same time are you, :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> We were on the floor at the same time! I was talking to Harry before he went and brought her, then he came and showed me after.


dident get the female p.fasciata though got carried away whent back to get her and was like O'h F*** as dident have anuf money :'(


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Buzzlightyear said:


> I thought it was a pretty good deal myself ,
> 
> Reptiles shops in my area the midlands would charge way way more .
> 
> ...


well it doesn't matter so long as you like them. i paid £50 for a female G.pulchra that i could have got for £40 at the most elsewhere, but i liked her so got her 



Biggys said:


> Damn .
> 
> I shall get a banner next show :Na_Na_Na_Na:


good idea... walk around with a balloon attached to your arm?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Damn .
> 
> I shall get a banner next show :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think you'll need one. :lol2:



hazza12 said:


> were you looking for a stout leg baboon? but he dident know what you ment because you dident have a scientific name? think i remember you
> 
> 
> and yer was hoping she dident jump out and get you kerry :whistling2:
> ...


I know! You couldn't see in, it was all web, and you're just undoing the tub, I just had these visions of her lunging out onto my face! Lucky she was well behaved.  



hazza12 said:


> dident get the female p.fasciata though got carried away whent back to get her and was like O'h F*** as dident have anuf money :'(


Aw, that's a shame.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> good idea... walk around with a balloon attached to your arm?


Yup, "Kerry I'm Here" written on it :roll2:



vivalabam said:


> I think you'll need one. :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> good idea... walk around with a balloon attached to your arm?


Actually a baloon is a really good idea, people will know who you are then, I doubt anyone else would be doing it. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> Yup, "Kerry I'm Here" written on it :roll2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


I may have seen you then? See it's your fault. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Actually a baloon is a really good idea, people will know who you are then, I doubt anyone else would be doing it. :lol2:


turns out wearing balloons is just the norm


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Actually a baloon is a really good idea, people will know who you are then, I doubt anyone else would be doing it. :lol2:



I am Tyler, and I have a balloon *pulls tard face* :whistling2:





vivalabam said:


> I may have seen you then? See it's your fault. :whistling2:


 
If I'm tottaly honest I'm not 100% sure if I would reconise you face to face, you should post more pictures so I can remember :whistling2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

aha kerry its because i hipnotised her *nods* to be good :Na_Na_Na_Na:if she did jump out to you i would get on the floor and rofl.....:whistling2: 
:lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> If I'm tottaly honest I'm not 100% sure if I would reconise you face to face, *you should post more pictures so I can remember* :whistling2:


so you remember : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> aha kerry its because i hipnotised her *nods* to be good :Na_Na_Na_Na:if she did jump out to you i would get on the floor and rofl.....:whistling2:
> :lol2:


And Kerry would of probably stamped on your Jewels :lol2:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

dont even joke about that :blowup:

and i think i remember seeing you when i got the lividum


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> dont even joke about that :blowup:


:lol2:



hazza12 said:


> and i think i remember seeing you when i got the lividum


 
Tall guy, shaven head, pathetic attempt at a goatee, and a grey hoodie ?

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

a goatie at 16? o dear.............


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> so you remember : victory:


Shushhhhhhh :devil: :lol2:



Dee_Williams said:


> a goatie at 16? o dear.............


Not a proper goatee, just like a soul patch thingy :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

lmao.................... :roll2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> lmao.................... :roll2:


:lol2:


It is coming off soon though, I only left it to grow, so it evens things up a little :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> I am Tyler, and I have a balloon *pulls tard face* :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm tottaly honest I'm not 100% sure if I would reconise you face to face, you should post more pictures so I can remember :whistling2:


LOL! Well I think I'd recognise you, so we'll be ok. :whistling2:



hazza12 said:


> aha kerry its because i hipnotised her *nods* to be good :Na_Na_Na_Na:if she did jump out to you i would get on the floor and rofl.....:whistling2:
> :lol2:


I'm glad you did, old world on my face wasn't the thing I wanted to remember of the day! Was ok though she was good as gold.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yer i remember seeing you 

and kerry never though i would hear that a lividum is good as gold in a centence.... :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> yer i remember seeing you
> 
> and kerry never though i would hear that a lividum is good as gold in a centence.... :lol2:


:lol2: Well she was a good girl, I mean for the second I looked before I ran for the hills. :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> LOL! Well I think I'd recognise you, so we'll be ok. :whistling2:


see you looked a lot different in person though, kerry :L
i don't know... thinner and slightly taller than i imagined


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> see you looked a lot different in person though, kerry :L
> i don't know... thinner and slightly taller than i imagined


I had heels on. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I had heels on. :lol2:


i don't think heels make you look thin hon. see, you are thin!! :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't think heels make you look thin hon. see, you are thin!! :2thumb:


Seee. I keep telling you this Kerry :devil:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> i don't think heels make you look thin hon. see, you are thin!! :2thumb:





Biggys said:


> Seee. I keep telling you this Kerry :devil:


:whip: I've been eating like a pig all weekend, I'm not as thin now! 

I'm thin, but not as thin as I'd like to be. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :whip: I've been eating like a pig all weekend, I'm not as thin now!
> 
> I'm thin, but not as thin as I'd like to be. :lol2:


 Oo, she has the whip out again :mf_dribble: :whistling2:

and You might blow away if you get much thinner :roll2:


----------



## geckoloverr (Jul 30, 2009)

I GOTTA SCORPIONN :smile: 
saw quite a few people off here, it was nice to see most of the animals where tame and the people seeling where really interested in the hobby and didnt want to just sell em to any people. i was wearing a black beanie hat red shirt and skinnie jeans with my mate jake whose also on the forums


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

tyler did see you, so he knows.......... :lol2:

go look at my photos on fb kerry. then tell me if you are thin. :whip: :lol2:

i desperately need to lose weight, think i will treat myself to a wii fit (with some serious saving up)

so, anyway, how is everyones purchases doing??


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> tyler did see you, so he knows.......... :lol2:
> 
> go look at my photos on fb kerry. then tell me if you are thin. :whip: :lol2:
> 
> ...


 
I didn't see her, she was avoiding me  :whistling2:

And you are just as bad, there is nothing wrong with you either:whip:

Mine are great thank you :flrt:

Steve was spot on as usual, the Fort hall has taken up residence at the roots of the grass 

and the Genic, has had a roach, and it didn't even touch the sides :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

ah that is good. :2thumb: always nice when new beasties settle in ok.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> ah that is good. :2thumb: always nice when new beasties settle in ok.


Yeah it's pretty cool 

Only thing is, I can't stop looking at the genic, I have wanted one for so long, I'm just awestruck with it :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

awww, well that is what they are for! to look at.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> awww, well that is what they are for! to look at.


 
Yeah :flrt:

She is just so awesome :lol2:

but evil at the same time, best combo ever :mf_dribble:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Rehoused my pede today... went fine and she didnt seem to evil... saying that I offered her a locust as soon as she got in there just to see if she was hungry... I dont think it even touched the sides :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I SOOOOOOOOOO would not have a centipede. scary things.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Dee_Williams said:


> I SOOOOOOOOOO would not have a centipede. scary things.


I offered her another one... she killed it then took it off and put it in a hole? I think she just enjoys the kill :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

spawn of satan. :lol2:

do they store food? like squirrels but erm more gorey..........


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Dee_Williams said:


> spawn of satan. :lol2:
> 
> do they store food? they squirrels but erm more gorey..........


I have no idea? :lol2: She just carried it around for a while before taking it underground :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> I offered her another one... she killed it then took it off and put it in a hole? I think she just enjoys the kill :lol2:


 
Hahahah that is pretty Epic :mf_dribble:


I might have to get a pede or 2 when I make my Invert room :hmm:

But I will get the Special Pede tanks :lol2:


----------



## geckoloverr (Jul 30, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Hahahah that is pretty Epic :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> I might have to get a pede or 2 when I make my Invert room :hmm:
> ...


I have mine in a rub.... scared she might chew through it :gasp:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> I have mine in a rub.... scared she might chew through it :gasp:


While you sleep, and eat your face whilst eyeing up the neighbours :gasp:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I didn't buy any spiders for once!

Bought some lovely pre-prdered tarantula tanks from Custom Aquaria and Hognoses.

Sold loads of spiders though, I have a whole shelf of my cabinet to fill with adults now rather than the millions of juvies I had before


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ally said:


> I didn't buy any spiders for once!
> 
> Bought some lovely pre-prdered tarantula tanks from Custom Aquaria and Hognoses.
> 
> Sold loads of spiders though, I have a whole shelf of my cabinet to fill with adults now rather than the millions of juvies I had before


I saw those pre-prepared tanks, I didn't get one though, are they any good ? :2thumb:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Biggys said:


> I saw those pre-prepared tanks, I didn't get one though, are they any good ? :2thumb:


Matthews tanks are brilliant, and a great price too! I asked for 5 to me made-to-measure for my cabinet on Wednesday, and he only shouted at me a little bit for asking so last minute 

As always, he did a brilliant job! Tonight I will be pretty-ing and moving in residents.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ally said:


> Matthews tanks are brilliant, and a great price too! I asked for 5 to me made-to-measure for my cabinet on Wednesday, and he only shouted at me a little bit for asking so last minute
> 
> As always, he did a brilliant job! Tonight I will be pretty-ing and moving in residents.


 
I have some of his tanks, for my spiders 

I meant how was the set ups ?, were the alright of just a generic spider tank ? 

Ahhh thats cool, you should post up some pictures  :flrt:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Oo, she has the whip out again :mf_dribble: :whistling2:
> 
> and You might blow away if you get much thinner :roll2:


Here's hoping! I can't be that thin, I just split my jeans.  



Dee_Williams said:


> tyler did see you, so he knows.......... :lol2:
> 
> go look at my photos on fb kerry. then tell me if you are thin. :whip: :lol2:
> 
> ...


There's not much point in buying one of those, I know so many people who have brought one thinking they will get fit and have yet to use it a year later. :lol2:

all the gang are doing well, they don't seem as stroppy about the damp sub today, they are standing on it no problem. Except the chilli Rose, she is sulking on top of the flower pot. 



geckodelta said:


> Rehoused my pede today... went fine and she didnt seem to evil... saying that I offered her a locust as soon as she got in there just to see if she was hungry... I dont think it even touched the sides :lol2:


That must have been epic... How big is your pede? I'd want one of the big orange and black ones, they are amazing. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Biggys said:


> I have some of his tanks, for my spiders
> 
> I meant how was the set ups ?, were the alright of just a generic spider tank ?
> 
> Ahhh thats cool, you should post up some pictures  :flrt:


They're empty and awaiting my *cough* artistic *cough* talent 

I meant pre-ordered as in, I ordered them before the show and was just picking them up.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Here's hoping! I can't be that thin, I just split my jeans.


 
Awww, but look on the bright side.....easy acsess :mf_dribble:



Ally said:


> They're empty and awaiting my *cough* artistic *cough* talent
> 
> I meant pre-ordered as in, I ordered them before the show and was just picking them up.


Ooo nice, I bet they will look cracking : victory:

and Ahhh I totally misread what you put, :blush: sorry :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Awww, but look on the bright side.....easy acsess :mf_dribble:


:lol2:

I'm slowly uploading some photos, the substrate is looking worse on them than it actually is. :blush: Although I'm thinking of baking some while mum isn't here. She'll never know. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'm slowly uploading some photos, the substrate is looking worse on them than it actually is. :blush: Although I'm thinking of baking some while mum isn't here. She'll never know. :whistling2:


Up loading photos of what :gasp::mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i think its time to pack in with the pseudo-drooling and got back on topic.

or you could just take it to 18+ or pm


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Chilli flame! 










Chilli Beautiful, she tried to escape, cheeky thing!










Last but not least chilli rose! She hates the substrate with a passion so only stands on the plants.  It's trying out round the sides now though.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i think its time to pack in with the pseudo-drooling and got back on topic.
> 
> or you could just take it to 18+ or pm


Sorry Steve :blush:


Also thanks for the advice yesterday.

The Fort hall, has made a little web tube under the Grass and is sitting at the front of it looking menacing :lol2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Biggys said:


> thanks for the advice yesterday.
> 
> The Fort hall, has made a little web tube under the Grass and is sitting at the front of it looking menacing :lol2:


you're welcome.
it's amazing how quick things settle in when you emulate the wild :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i think its time to pack in with the pseudo-drooling and got back on topic.
> 
> or you could just take it to 18+ or pm


they aren't old enough to go into off topic :lol2:

Well Kerry is but the lads aren't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i am but no access.

it is quite difficult to find out about their natural habitiats sometimes. all you can find is generic care sheets or scary pictures.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry, have you got a bigger picture of that _E.truculentus_?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you're welcome.
> it's amazing how quick things settle in when you emulate the wild :2thumb:


I honestly couldn't believe how quickly she has settled in :2thumb:

What I will do when I sort out my T room ( in my room :lol, I will find out what the natural habitat looks like, and recreate it, I mean what can look better than a T in a natural looking set up : victory:


Also slightly off topic, but I can't see the point in making another thread for this question, Would a 2x1x1 glass tank be enough for a small OBT commune ?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> they aren't old enough to go into off topic :lol2:
> 
> Well Kerry is but the lads aren't :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just jealous of our youth old timer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Just jealous of our youth old timer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


aren't we all. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> aren't we all. :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Kerry, have you got a bigger picture of that _E.truculentus_?


Is everything ok with it? I can try and get a better one, she was trying to make a break for it so I just took a quick snap.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Is everything ok with it? I can try and get a better one, she was trying to make a break for it so I just took a quick snap.


Yeah it looks fine, I'm just interested in the colour of it, although that me be down to flash or lighting. Would you says its more of a gold colour than metallic dark green??? 

If you could get a bigger picture of its carapace and legs that would be cool.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah it looks fine, I'm just interested in the colour of it, although that me be down to flash or lighting. Would you says its more of a gold colour than metallic dark green???
> 
> If you could get a bigger picture of its carapace and legs that would be cool.


Oh right, you had me worried there. :lol2: It's more of a green colour I'd say, I had to put the flash on otherwise it just looked black. 

I'm uploading some now, my phone takes about a year to do anything.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, you had me worried there. :lol2: It's more of a green colour I'd say, I had to put the flash on otherwise it just looked black.
> 
> I'm uploading some now, my phone takes about a year to do anything.


Ahhh, I thought on the picture it looked a bit gold!!!

If its a deep green metallic then its _E.truculentus_ for sure, just sometimes people get sold _P.parvula_ (which are gold) as _E.truculentus_. 

I must say I personally find the _E.truculentus_ to be quite a nervous tarantula compared to most _Euathlus spp_. Still a very nice tarantula though!!!


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahhh, I thought on the picture it looked a bit gold!!!
> 
> If its a deep green metallic then its _E.truculentus_ for sure, just sometimes people get sold _P.parvula_ (which are gold) as _E.truculentus_.
> 
> I must say I personally find the _E.truculentus_ to be quite a nervous tarantula compared to most _Euathlus spp_. Still a very nice tarantula though!!!


I see what you are saying, from that picture it has got a look of Parvula about it!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ahhh, I thought on the picture it looked a bit gold!!!
> 
> If its a deep green metallic then its _E.truculentus_ for sure, just sometimes people get sold _P.parvula_ (which are gold) as _E.truculentus_.
> 
> I must say I personally find the _E.truculentus_ to be quite a nervous tarantula compared to most _Euathlus spp_. Still a very nice tarantula though!!!


It comes out quite goldish in photos, I'll try and take some in natural light, all these are from my phone flash. My curtains are always closed in my room as the Ts are directly opposite the window, don't want them to be in direct sunlight so I live in the dark. :lol2:


----------



## xjak3yx (Nov 8, 2010)

i got..
a teeeeney tiny weeeney h.mac and a lil p.regalis from martin at bugzuk !
really wanted a GBB and some cresties bu i dont have enough space..


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> It comes out quite goldish in photos, I'll try and take some in natural light, all these are from my phone flash. My curtains are always closed in my room as the Ts are directly opposite the window, don't want them to be in direct sunlight so I live in the dark. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hmmm, from those pics I would've thought more _P.parvula_, It would be cool if you could grab some shots of it in daylight.

Here's a couple of examples of adult females of both species (these are taken with flash also).


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm, mines deffinitely not like the second one, more like the 1st but not really... 

I'm trying to get some natural light photos loaded, they don't seem to be showing up on my computer though. :whip:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well if you have ended up with a P.Parvula I wouldn't worry, they are lovely little spiders!!!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Hmm, mines deffinitely not like the second one, more like the 1st but not really...
> 
> I'm trying to get some natural light photos loaded, they don't seem to be showing up on my computer though. :whip:


Weird, I have a fresh MM _P.parvula_ here and he isn't as light gold as my original male although he certainly isn't green like the MM _E.truculentus_ I also have...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Well if you have ended up with a P.Parvula I wouldn't worry, they are lovely little spiders!!!


Yeah I wouldn't be bothered. :lol2: I didn't go out looking for a chilli beautiful, I just saw one and was like well hello aren't you pretty! :lol2:

Here's natural light, pretty much the same as the flash! I'm guessing it is gold then, my eyes are failing me I think. :blush:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say that is _P.parvula_ (Chilean Gold Burst), awesome tarantulas they don't grow quite as big as the _E.truculentus_ although I personally prefer them as a species.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah, I'd say that is _P.parvula_ (Chilean Gold Burst), awesome tarantulas they don't grow quite as big as the _E.truculentus_ although I personally prefer them as a species.


Oh right, well that's ok with me, I just liked the T. :flrt: 

Thanks for the ID.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Oh right, well that's ok with me, I just liked the T. :flrt:
> 
> Thanks for the ID.


No worries


----------

